# Hamburg - I don't find this in my travel guide



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

thx 

Harbour Tour Stage 3 (Kattwyk) continues.
After the Rethebridge follows the Kattwyk-Bridge... From the bridge you can gain some views on the Container Terminal



bridge opens several times a day for sailing yachts to get through


on the south western side of the bridge some industrial stuff




On the north western side there is a sign that forbids bikers to use a road to the container terminal. Of course we gonna ignore it like all locals do and head north clother to the terminal 


near the terminal is a green **** which many locals use on sunny days as picknick area. They usually all come by bike (Köhlbrandrisge in the background.


more impression from the terminal "Altenwerder"
(a duane officer on his way to a blue box to do whatever he has do to there)




quack quack


----------



## Insider92 (Aug 6, 2009)

Great photos :cheers: Graffitis are very interesting.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

thx 

Maybe I should make a seceond edition about the wall paintings

PS: I just realised, that deviantart does not allow hotlinking, anymore. So three pictures of the Argentina-Bridge update have been missing... 
I included new links in that comment to photobucket...


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Last stage of the Harbour tour..

Industrial stuff on the way to the Köhlbrandbridge






The bridge




ferry terminal Neumühlen with view on the bridge fom north


next to the ferry terminal is a parking house for the container harbour terminal "Tollerort"


with view to the city center over the terminal (bad quality 20x digital zoom)


continuing. You can only go some hunderet meters by bike on the bridge


but from here it is car+truck-traffic only


heading further to the north until we reach the Lion King Theater with a wonderfull panorama over the city center




and the end of the trip is Dock 10 of Blohm+Voss


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

fantastic pix :cheers:


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

I love Hamburg since I was a child 35 -40 years ago , and I thought nobody is interested in Hamburg. Nowadays nearly everybody from anywhere in Germany say that Hamburg is the best German cities or among them .Thank you for the cool pix !


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

frank hannover said:


> Nowadays nearly everybody from anywhere in Germany say that Hamburg is the best German cities or among them.


The Hamburgian disporra in Germany is doing its job (still with Hanseatic Understatment)


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic pictures!

Hamburg is interesting; and it clearly has a very busy port.


----------



## elvinbuttler (May 2, 2013)

Hamburg is a very large city in Germany. It is a great place for your family vacation. Every year, millions of people across the globe come to visit this beautiful city. There are many cheap hotels in Hamburg to stay during your Germany tour.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing, great photos from Hamburg. :cheers:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

THX 

Today (and tomorrow) a walk from Wartenau Subway-Station to the Wandsbek Market Transportation Hub (the busiest Bus Station in Germany and one of the busiest in Europe) via Wandsbeker Chausse. Crossing some typical eastern districts of Hamburg.



Start at Wartenau Subway Station


Outside the station: Züblin HQ (Construction Company)


Crossing Wandsbeker Chaussee - Lübecker Straße




"Weinquelle" liquor store. One of my favourite destinations in Hamburg - offering 1200 sorts of Whiskey


and 700 sorts of Rum


So lets move eastern to an unknown multicultural hood and a subcenter of common Hamburgian non touristic life ... (more tomorrow)


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great harbour pictures! kay:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you 

..........................
Second part of my walk to the Wandsbek Market Transportation Hub...

Some facts: Wandsbek ist the largest borough in Germany by population and seperated in 18 quartes. Today we discover 2 of those quartes. Eilbek and Wandsbek-quarter (sharing the same name like the borough)

From Wartenau Station in the west of Eilbek we follow the street "_Wandsbeker Chaussee_". 

Despite the unemployment rate is low (7%) and the population with migration background is average (30%) the main street looks different. Sportbars and crappy houses are everywhere. "Sportsbar" does not mean "Sportsbar" but "betting shop"
Next to every "Sportsbar" is a Solarium. I don't know, why.


small shops restaurants from different nations like this Afghan-shop


or this Nigerian restaurant dominate the szene.


on our way suddenly a church


need some wine?


The closer we get to Germanys largest bus hub, the busier the street gets




Entrance sign to the Quaree-Shopping Center


Renovation works for a nightclub and bar next the bus hub


entering the hub from the west side (I was not during rush hour here, but on a Friday at miday. So we only see non working old people)






Since I work for an advertising agency and I designed a lot of bus-advertising I tried to find some of my works - but unfortunately I did not. Just the work of the rivals




leaving the hub to the east


there is a small park next to it


If you like you can make a historical walk through Wandsbek around the bus hub. It will take more or less one hour. (Yummy: Attraction below the big "H" means "Beer and Chocolate")


The ending point of todays journey. The christus-church tower


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good industrial shots.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Damn, photobucketproblems...
I swich the upload platform for the next update. A short, because maybe unusual one.

We gonna take a look at the Park Cementery of Ohlsdorf in the north of Hamburg. It is the largest Park Cementary in the world and to explore it it is requiered to get a map, otherwise you got lost.
If someone want to see everything of it, he should calculate a whole day.
I try to melt the impessions down to relevant amount...

If you are lazy, several buslines severe this park cementary with stations near the main attractions

Starting in the west, the historical cementery... Lots of graves from the 17th and 18th century and statues of angels at every corner



























Park administration building









some pictures with colors. Also located in the west of the park


















In the south is the chinese cementary









impression from the center


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

near the southern center are british war cementaries of WWI and WWII located









The German war graves are a bit more simple designed

WWII









many names on the tumbstones of fallen German soldiers may be a surprise for some people who are unversed with the history of the Wehrmacht









WWI


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

In the West the graves of civilian victims of WWII

starting with a dutch cementary of killed forced laborers from the occupied netherlands. Most of them died in the KZ Neuengamme. Roughly 50.000 people have been murderd in this concentration camp by the SS and accidentially by british bombers
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuengamme_concentration_camp









same for the polish victims









Before I reached the cementary and memorial for the soviet victims of Neuengamme, which is located in the north, heavy rain set in and I had to abort my trip.

in the east of the international cementaries some large massgraves for all victims of the Operation Gomorrah
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuengamme_concentration_camp


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

The last three pictures was taken on my way to the soviet memorial, before the rain interrupted and ended the excursion


















Last picture. The "path of silence"









special service:
map








http://klischman.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Next journey is about

*The western beaches*

Hamburg offers five major beaches in its western area. Exept one all can be explored with a 12 kilometers walk alongside the elbe river.

Every beach is totally different to each other and so is the kind audience.


*Beaches Stage 1*
I start at the western beach and move eastwards with every new update.

The western beach is the 2 kilometer long Beach of Wittenberge - the _*family/animal*_ beach. It is not so easy to reach, the next suburban train station "_Rissen_" is some kilometers in the north of it.

the western point of the beach of Wittenberge is marked with lighthouse









It is called the "_Animal-Beach_", because it is the only beach where absolutely no one complains of feels disturbed if you bring your pets with you. ...
Or your horse









But - of course - mostly people visit this beach with their dogs









in the north of to the beach is a nature protection area... 
because the beach is not good to reach by public transportation it is bit more lonely compared to the other ones









roughly every 10 minutes a bigger ship passes by due to the harbour. So in further updates we will see such kind of pictures again


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^^^^^^^


> Or your horse


:lol: Really?


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Thx 

*Old Land - Part 3​**__________________________________________________________________​*
*Wisch area​**------------------------------------------------​*Apple plantages shortly before blossom between Jork and Wisch









Main Sea-**** at Wisch









The cherry trees in the Old Land (or Old Country) are mostly white, but around Wisch there are some hotspots for the magenta Duke Cherry









Fery terminal lighthouse of Luehe


















another Apple Plantage near Wisch









It's common in the Old Country to have your plantage behind your home









The Luehe Terminal is also a meeting point for bikers


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

*Old Land - Last Part​**__________________________________________________________________​*
*Gruener Deich - Steinkirchen​**------------------------------------------------​*Small creeks ans rivers lead southwards away from the elbe. Basically all are explorable on the back of a litte ****









Architecture in Gruenderdeich. You find tons of it there. I took this one as representive









Little bridge over the Luehe-Creek between Steinkirchen and Mittelkirchen









I think this is in Mittelkichen.









heading further through cherry-plantages









The Old Land / Old Country is as well a good location to spot Oldtimer cars. The landscape attracts lots of owners to have a ride here to enjoy their car and the nature.










*Obsthof Feindt​**------------------------------------------------​*
In the village Ladekop is one of the hidden attractions of the Old land. The café "obsthof Feindt", where you get for not much money are large pice of cake and awesome coffee in a cherry-tree garden (A special coffee update will follow in the near future. Hamburg is the biggest coffee harbour in the wolrd, so there has to be one Show dedicated to that)









The hidden attraction is not that "hidden" anymore and it is likely you will have to whait 5 minutes for a seat. you can spent that time by checking out the old stuff of flea market located in some garages next to the main building.









*HH - Cranz​**------------------------------------------------​*The last picture is industrial - just to show that even this great landscape cannot live without that ...









See you with the next story


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

*Into the Wild - Part 1​**The Heath​*
I think one of the last things that came to your mind when you think of Hamburg is the nature of this city-state. Maybe you've heard somehow of the old country in the updates before, but the stuff in the following updates is certainly new for you, even if you know Hamburg a bit. So letzt start with the South of this CityState where you find the *Harburg-hills*. A mix of hilly (as the name says) forest and heath. Reachable by Suburban train S3 - Station Neuwiedenthal, Fischbek or Neugraben...

Impressions from the *Fischbek Heath*
Abandonend Tank roads (former military area)


















former military road - out of use









Sheeps - the so called "Heidschnucken"









Southern area of the Fischbek Heath









an airfield is there as well









airfield crew at work


















airfield crew relaxing









North...


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

*Into the Wild - Part 2​**The Black Hills​*representive pics of the Black Hills and the Neugraben Heath - also part of the Harburg Hills


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice!

Did you name this after the eponymous film of the same name? Great movie!


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice ones, i'll be here everyday!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> Did you name this after the eponymous film of the same name? Great movie!


yes. While the star of the movie(ad reality) did it wilder 


*Into the Wild - Third Part​**Dunes of the East​*Depending on the weather tomorrow this might be my last Nature-Update so far - since it is called "urban"showcase 
I'd like to close with a Nature protection area of the Hamburgian east - to be more precise in the disrtict Hamburg-Bergedorf. Here a 7 Kilometers long shifting sand dune is one of the secret must-do locations for nature photographers, if they come to Hamburg. It is like the Heath of Fishbek a quite surreal place for Hamburg and thanksfully due to a lack of public transportation possibilities not overrun.

My bike did not survive the day in the dunes, btw

Going to the Dunes over the *"Franzosenbrücke" (French Bridge)*









The Dunes are part of an area called *"boberger niederung"(Hollow of Boberg)* which looks like this. The curch in the Background is *St.Nikolai of Billwerder*, a south eastern quarter of Hamburg









After that the landscape turns into a heath again









and then you finally enter the the dunes. Note. I spend the whole day between the dunes, so the Sand has different colors on several pictures due to the daytime and sun intensity









my bike (right corner) still working









random pics of different locations in the dunes




































as often in Nature protection areas in Hamburg here is an glider airfield as well









while this one has also a small café



























There is still a lot ot of damn interesting Nature left to explore in Hamburg, but as I said my next update should focus again on some more urbanity.

My goal was just to show you why Hamburg ist a least one of the cities in Germany and Europe with a surprisinf low population density. Thats why there large areas of not settled areas within its city state boarders. In fact the urban core and the main cores of the suburbs are denser populated as their counterparts in Munich or Berlin and so there is a lot of space left for forests, lakes, heath and even a little desert


----------



## Heinzer (Mar 17, 2014)

Ji-Ja-Jot, you can be proud of this thread.

I have not seen an equally fascinating, complete and multi-faceted photo showcase of any city in this forum. On top of that, Hamburg is my favourite city anyway (a confession that can get you into serious trouble in Bremen )

Rock on...


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

^^ QUACK QUACK! I mean thx








^^ quarter of Eppendorf


----------



## C.A.F. (Nov 21, 2007)

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> I want to start with the district of *Hammerbrook*, located in the south east of the central station.
> Hammerbrook is one of the best examples of failed city planing, so it cannot decide between being an industial,
> a business, a living or a whatever quarter. The shape of this neighbouhood is domiated by train-viaducts and channels.
> 
> empty weekend streets


Hey Ji-Ja-Jot,

I am from Hamburg and I am enjoying your thread a lot - I think it would be good to explain the history of the place therefore the people here in the forum can understand the present. Hammerbrook and Rothenburgsort were residential areas for worker - with some industry in between - through Hammerbrook ran an U-Bahn line (on a viaduct like between in Mundsburg or in Eppendorf) to the S-Bahn station Rothenburgsort of the S2 (the S3 wasn't existing in that time).

Here is a link to a picture in the "Bildarchiv Hamburg" website, where you can see how it looked like:

Bildarchiv Hamburg - Hammerbrookerstraße (appr. 1920)

This area was destroyed in one single night in WWII - nearly every building was destroyed (incl. the U-Bahn viaduct). Your pic shows two of the very few buildings which were not destroyed.

After the war the people were not really keen to move there due they knew what happened there (it was the centre of the "FIRESTORM") - it became a waste land with some car sellers - later they started to create a kind of a "City South"...

By the way you should go to the Duvenstedter Brook/Wohldorfer Mühle in your suburb series some time!!


----------



## Elktest (Mar 25, 2007)

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
its out of business was taken over by Russians 
the Sietas Werft its the oldest shipyard from Germany



Ji-Ja-Jot said:



Wisch area​------------------------------------------------​Apple plantages shortly before blossom between Jork and Wisch








Click to expand...

and antifreeze for the flowers

apple blossom with water than antifreeze von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


apple blossom with water than antifreeze von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


apple blossom with water than antifreeze von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr



apple blossom with water than antifreeze von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr​*


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

C.A.F. said:


> Hey Ji-Ja-Jot,
> 
> I am from Hamburg and I am enjoying your thread a lot - I think it would be good to explain the history of the place therefore the people here in the forum can understand the present.
> 
> This area was destroyed in one single night in WWII - nearly every building was destroyed (incl. the U-Bahn viaduct). Your pic shows two of the very few buildings which were not destroyed.


I know that, but I wanted to avoid starting the thread with informations about WWII and airstrikes. If a German starts about that on international stage... well, I think you know what kind of discussion follows in 99,9% of all cases.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

*Blankenese - Part 1​**Around the main street​*
INTRO:
Blankenese is in fact a location you find for sure in your travelgiude. But since it seems to be to far outside the center on a map (which is not really the case) and most tourists who vistit Hamburg spend only 2 nights here, I guess 9 of 10 visitors skip this location.

But even if you don't have a lot of time you should try somehow to fit a visit here into your travel plans. Sure - villes are not thaaat special and every city got such rich-quartes, many even hilly rich quartes - But the Blankenesian Staircase quarter is truly something special. For Europe I am not sure, but for Germany I can say "On that scale and variety -> only in Hamburg"

If you have more time and want to explore the quarter deeper you should plan at least 3/4 of your day starting in the morning, leaving in the evening. And you should bring a small towel with you. Not for the beach, but for the shape of the quarter. Staircasequarter means Staircasequarter and on an average hot day you will sweat like hell.

....................................

So lets start with the areas around the Main street

You reach Blankenese with the suburban train *S1*(green line) and get off at the same named station. cross the road towards this building









The road headding south leads to the staircases and is packed with this kind of architecture


















The *"Blankeneser Bahnhofsstraße"* is the main business road of the southern part of this quarter. Despite it is a rich neighbourhood the prices in the cafes and restaurants are moderate, making them an ideal location for a breakfast or lunch after your day inside the labyrinth of stairs. But it is not a good shopping location. 70% of the commercial used ground floors are occupied by banks and estate agences.









When you leave the *Bahnhofsstraße * you gain a first view over the roofs from _*Baurs Park*_








^^ the yellow wall on the left sinde of the picture is part of a pice of the most horrible era or achitecture in Hamburg (60ies-80ies).

But, looking down the *Blakeneser Hauptstraße*(Main Road) it gets already clear, that this era did not left many marks in this quarter









NEXT PART (Western Stairs) UP TO COME


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

*Blankenese - Part 2​**The eastern Hills​*
The most common way for the torurist getting down to the beachpromenade is the _*"Strandtreppe"*_ ("Beach Stairs")









its the most direct way and one of the less steepest ways, so very easy to walk and easy to orientate









At this point some information about moving in the quarter and the question, which stairs and ways you are allowed to use and which one are private: Every staircase and every path marked with such a blue streetname sign is actually a public road (where of course no cars can drive). Most of them look private, but they are not. So offical blue road sign = public









First glaces on the hills on the *Strandtreppe*









Side road *"Paarm. Weg"* (Paarm Way). If not a staircase the roads in this quarter often look like this









heading further down to the beach.









once you are down at the Beachpromenade *"Strandweg"*this Hotel Building is the best landmark to orientate to find your staircase back to the train station









You may ask yourself why so many (German) Tourists take a picture of this sign. It is one of the most famous offical traffic signs in Hamburg saying something like "Smart people don't ride bikes here and for Idiots it is forbidden"









I already introduced the Beach and Promenades of Blankenese and Falkental(Hawks Valley) - so I skip further pics here









More Staircases and some hidden spots in the next update... Stay tuned


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

*Blankenese - Part 3​**The eastern Hills (continue)​*
Next staircases ... 









... which are a bit steeper than the "Strandtreppe"


















As said: The 60ies-80ies architects keept their hands of this quarter, however there are some modern houses among the traditional villes. Luckily the district and the local architects realized very soon, that this kind of architecture simply doesn't fit inside here, so a lot of local architects are currently trying to "relearn" the classic style with bringing in some own elements and ideas. So thanks to god the quarter will not see much more modernism boxes on main spots and if so build somewhere with nearly zero impact









Another Hamburg Flag. Blankenese feels like the quarter with the most flags showing Hamburgs coat of arms per capita









Between the hills a café









moderate prices for a view on the airbus factory in *"Finkenwerder"*









more to come ----- stay tuned


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

*Blankenese - Part 4​**to the northern tops​*
On of the few dirvable streets in this quarter 









just typical for the mid-north









another staircase leads further north - away from the elbe river









Bus stop at *"Charitas-Bischof-Stairs"*









View from the northern hill to the south-west at *"Steiler-Weg Stairs / Am Kiekeberg"*









*"Am Kiekeberg Street"* is the inoffical northern boarder of the Staircasequarter









typical architecture example up there









Not every stairs leads through houses and villes. There more you move west, there wilder the scene gets- and thats were I close for today. Next time the west


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

*Blankenese - Last Part​**west​*
So now we move into the west hills of Blankenese - also calles_*" Süllberg"*_
I don't know for sure which street this is and have no idea where the hack this exactly is. Getting lost happenes quite fast between the stairs









Still on the same street. It schould be somewhere between *Wilmanns Park* and *Kahlkamp*









Between *Süllberg Terrace* and *Süllberg Staris*









View down the *Süllberg Staris*



























Up the *Süllberg Terrace* you find the small *café Schuldt* Omce it was some kind of secret location - but it goes the way every secret location has to go. Not secret anymore so full at the weekends








since it was very full and tiny I got the feeling it would be inappropriate just to take pictures with a bunch of unvoluntary models and block the working personals way, so I break the forum rules and post a picture from the homepage of this cafe to give you an impression


>


^^ more pics http://www.kaffeegarten-schuldt.de/

closing with pictures around *Sechslings Stairs*, *Krumdal Stairs* and *Rutsch Stairs*. The westen hills appear a bit wilder than the dense developed east

















*
So much for Blankenese* *Hope to see you for my next session* :=


----------



## C.A.F. (Nov 21, 2007)

fantastic pics from Blankenese!!!!


Looking forward to see your next "session"...


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

no session today. only two random pics I took today. An oldtimer in an industrial quarter and a wedding of a firefighter


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

*The Channel - Part 1​**first glace from the southwest​*
*Where?*
District of Harburg

*What?*
Inland Port in Use + channels + Upcomming redeveloping quarter

*Why worth a visit?*
Very special and rusty charackter. Shitload of outstanding industrial architecture.

*How to reach?*
Suburbantrain Lane 3. Station Harburg Rathaus.

comming in from the southwest. The indurstrial road gives a first impression about the charackter of this quarter.









headquarter of an investor for immobilias









construction works around the _*Kaufhaus Channel. *_









Kiosk (closed on Sunday)









Next to the *"Ziegelwiesen Channel"*









here the firefighters of the inland port have their base









View eastwards from the figherfighter base









The *Lotse channel*. Looks like a museum harbour. 









But the ships are private and some used for living









to be continued ...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A great tour. Love the beautiful 'staircase' suburb....


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

thx 

*The Channel - Part 2​**around Holzhafen /Woodharbour​*
typical streetscenes around *Holzhafen/Woodharbour* and *Winterhafen/Winterharbour*



























In the foreground a common area of the Channel, in the background a luxury housing project *The Marina*









_*The Marina*_ as seen over the roof of* Rosis Café*. I think the new neighbours will not drop by for an Astra-Beer









moving into the storage and industrial area of the *Harburg - Seeharbour*


















this company had no accident for 46 days. Record is 946. Safety First :applause:









Metal Garbage at the *Seeharbour*









animal food company


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> You may ask yourself why so many (German) Tourists take a picture of this sign. It is one of the most famous offical traffic signs in Hamburg saying something like "Smart people don't ride bikes here and for Idiots it is forbidden"


:lol:

I love the look of that staircase district. Great thread all around, Hamburg looks like a first-rate place to be a photographer, so much variety of urban (and natural) texture


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

stevekeiretsu said:


> looks like a first-rate place to be a photographer, so much variety of urban (and natural) texture


while this description fits very well to London as well


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

*The Channel - Part 3​**Veritas Quay - the upcomming center​*
In the north east of *The Cannel* at *Veritas Quay* some midrise proects have been recently finished and some others are about to come. Further low rise projcts around *Shellerdamm Street* are transforming the Quarter to a diverse and imo intersting upcomming new quarter. Me for myself follows the developents down in Hamburgs south with more interest than the HafenCity

View on a facade of an midrise Building at *Veritas Quay*









*Kanalplatz-Bridge* over the *western Bahnhofskanal ("Central Station Channel")*









Main Building where Shellerdam Street meets the Quay









Looking south down the western Bahnhofskanal









recently compleated building at *Theodor York Street*









Schellerdamm Street with construction sides









one of the "older" new mid rise buildings









and the "oldest" new midrise. They have been some kind of "kick-off" for the developments in the whoole quarter









Unlike many other construction sides in Hamburg the very old buildings will not disapear, but remain in the quarter









while the new buildings around Veritas Quay try to catch some of their spirit









worth to mention is also Hamburgs largest beach club at the quay


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice shots. I like those buildings along the canals and the industrial area as a whole.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

thx 

*The Channel - Last Part​**The way to the north​*
while we entered from the south we're leaving *the Channel* to north through some more industrial stuff


















although the walls cry for it you will not find a lot graffities in the channel, because there
is another hotspot for that in Hamburg-Harburg I may show you with an upcomming tour









Whats also worth to mention is the housing scene, which is not typical for Hamburg or even Germany









This is the boarder between the districts Hamburg-Harburg and Hamburg-mitte:
The old bridge over the southern elbe from 1897. http://www.hamburgsbruecken.de/alte-harburger-elbbruecke/









wonderfull example how people build bridges before the war









ricght next to it is an example how the build them after it (left)









That was the Channel. See you next time


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Some of the red bricked industrial/warehouse buildings share a real similarity with the old industrial parts of north west England. I really like that canal shot. Interesting thread.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

BTW: Who takes these pics. Me at the Mundsburg-Crossing...
Belongs to this tour
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110444836&postcount=68


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

Hav you some new" off the path" pics ?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

The kind of cities I like! kay: Great thread mate.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Hamburg :cheers:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Different - I like it.


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm waiting and hopoing for an update


----------

